# im tired of paylakes....



## alleycat47 (Jun 5, 2005)

and was wondering if anyone knew of some great spots on the little miami???


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
!#


----------



## alleycat47 (Jun 5, 2005)

caught a 51lb2oz blue at 515 in the morn last and won 340 bucks at lake monroe (the new mid sized) but like to hand out nest to some big fires. we usually fish the pools in loveland on the lil miami but the dam gar seem to keep gettin in the way. even so n the ohio. not trying to steal ne1s spots but just would like some info on some areas ne where. lil m big m and even the ohio for bank fishin.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard......Jim


----------



## alleycat47 (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks mr.fo. guess you fellas arent gonna give me ne good locations for the lil miami huh???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't fith da lil mi yamie Hay, I bet sum1 do & maybe by the 32 bridge? Loveland too. Newtown(?), I really don't know. I fish the my T OH river.  
Hard to get actual spots from anyone, it's not a good idea to post them in public forum. We have tons of members & people looking in. Keep your spots to yourself unless you want to fish in a crowd. Share that info in a PM. Before you know it, you will make some fishing buddies here & you'll all share some spots. Check out other posts in SW Ohio. The Little Miami river is usually referred to as the LMR and the Great Miami River as the GMR.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

We're having a get together soon too. Come join us & meet some new fishing friends.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## alleycat47 (Jun 5, 2005)

whens the gathering of fish with two legs mr. fo???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's posted somewhere..
There was one today & then there's one coming up at Deer Creek.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF Frontpage News Forum
Link to Deer Creek Outing (click)


----------

